# Tye Dye's 1st slot buster! 5-17



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Awoke early to a call from the master of the berry (Duckdog1us) at 7:30am. Rushed out the door in 10 mins. As we were to meet near provo canyon I missed the exit, pretty sure the sign was down. Anyways I called DD1us and he confirmed I was off course. Thanks to construction alternate routes I took 40 mis to get back on course.

Vivian Park - DD1us stopped there for 30mins and caught 2 dinks. I got skunked.

Strawberry - Arrived at 10:30am to his spot. Right off the bat we got into fish. Someothers joined us to fish but not catch. We caught way more then the other 2 guys. I caught 17 fish and DD1us caught 35+ fish! I landed one slot buster at 22.5 inches and 3.68 pounds. I did lose a 24 incher at the bank. DD1us landed 4 slot busters abd kept the biggest at 24 inches and over 4 pounds. We had them weighed at a grocery store. Getting a slot buster outta the berry was number 2 out of 5 goals this year for me. The next 3 are getting a 100 fish day, a Artic Grayling, and Walleye. A pike too!

My 1st ever SLOT BUSTER!!!









DuckDog's Slot buster at 24 inches....

















The stringer for the smoker!









One of my 21.5 inch clones


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

Wow it looks like a awesome trip those are some beautiful fish thanks for the photos and report. 8) 8)


----------



## Bscuderi (Jan 2, 2012)

Nice stringer!


----------



## EvilTyeDyeTwin (Aug 9, 2011)

Bscuderi said:


> Nice stringer!


Gonna be tasty no doubt!!!!!!

Way to beat the infamous slot! I must say that although I missed out on your slot busting adventure.....I am glad I did Diamond Fork insted. I got to admit that I have the river bug. Screw lakes! Shame you lost the 24incher...what happened? Did you forget the net again? I hope not....you should have learned your lesson on the lower weeb!


----------



## sparky00045 (Apr 1, 2008)

Nice fish, but not to rain on anyone party???
when everyone is keeping every fish over the slot in the berry, what does that mean for future fishing, thats why slot busters are getting harder and harder to catch, becuase every fish over the slot is kept, i have returned many many slot busters, and i think we need them for the future berry, to get big enough to eat the big chubs, just my thoughts.

just think what you could catch in the berry if there wasn't a 22inch slot, nothing over 22, you could catch monsters, that would tar your arms off, fighting them.

Just another point of view


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

sparky00045 said:


> Nice fish, but not to rain on anyone party???
> when everyone is keeping every fish over the slot in the berry, what does that mean for future fishing, thats why slot busters are getting harder and harder to catch, becuase every fish over the slot is kept, i have returned many many slot busters, and i think we need them for the future berry, to get big enough to eat the big chubs, just my thoughts.
> 
> just think what you could catch in the berry if there wasn't a 22inch slot, nothing over 22, you could catch monsters, that would tar your arms off, fighting them.
> ...


Not to rain on the party.....but here I go! Typicall UWN style LOL.

They aint hard to catch, your just fishing for them WRONG. Pretty sure DD1U has nailed them by the hundreds and just yeterday he caught 11 slot busters in a group of 2. So if you are going to cry about 2 slot busters on a stringer then do so elsewhere.


----------



## duckdog1us (Mar 4, 2012)

this week alone me my dad one of my boys and tiedye have got 22 slot busters thats just this week we have kept 4 so no crying


----------



## schaueelab (Dec 30, 2007)

I think ifi was a big deal,you wouldn't be aloud to keep them....I bet yall enjoyed every last bite


----------



## Bighead7572 (Mar 2, 2012)

Hey im all for keeping the big fish of the day! It makes for a great meal and lets be honest if it was a big issue trying to keep the toads in the lake they would put harsher restrictions on what you can and cannot keep! Strawberry has plenty to go around. Great catches today guys


----------



## 4pointmuley (Sep 18, 2007)

"tye dye twins"
You forgot to tell us what you were using to catch those slotbusters, and where you were fishing on the berry?


----------



## dartangion (Jul 2, 2008)

Are you kidding? So you are saying its better to take home a dink planter bow, try to get a fillet and enjoy that? I am typically a C&R guy, but every once in a while I'll take a decent Bow or Cutt home. There's nothing better than an big fat fillet on the grill! Good job guys!


----------



## Swaner (Sep 10, 2007)

4pointmuley said:


> "tye dye twins"
> You forgot to tell us what you were using to catch those slotbusters, and where you were fishing on the berry?


Judging by his shirt in the first picture, I'd say yellow or rainbow powerbait. Unless that's mustard all over his shirt.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Swaner said:


> 4pointmuley said:
> 
> 
> > "tye dye twins"
> ...


That is an old screen printed shirt that I made. It was a yellow beehive in the midle of 4 words that said...............

Fillmore
Virgin
Beaver
Utah

Catchy right? All the counties in Utah that can make a great play on words. :lol: :lol: 
Duckdog does not want me to say what we used and I am going to have to respect that.....especially since he gets me big fish!


----------



## 357bob (Sep 30, 2007)

tye dye twins said:


> Fillmore
> Virgin
> Beaver
> Utah


Also getting harder to find above the "slot" limit


----------



## EvilTyeDyeTwin (Aug 9, 2011)

357bob said:


> tye dye twins said:
> 
> 
> > Fillmore
> ...


 -BaHa!-


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Fish were put on this earth to be eaten! Sweet catches, boys!


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

I bet you enjoyed that cuttie! Few Utah fish can shake a fin at the taste of a Berry slot-buster. Maybe an off time of year for the best taste, but they're still delicious.


----------



## duckdog1us (Mar 4, 2012)

really they are ok to about 23 maybe even 24 but after that they go down hill fast they start to taste very bad as far as trout to eat goes deer creek bows at 18 plus are the best of all and i like to eat the tigers from many lakes


----------



## nate1031 (Jul 2, 2008)

That's a great looking cuttie!


----------



## berryhunter (Jul 18, 2010)

[attachment=0:1x8brwi2]Isabell'sBirthdayParty019.jpg[/attachment:1x8brwi2]As much as you guys fish, I can't believe you never have had a slotbuster. Congrats! Careful though, those babies can become addictive real quick, change your life forever. Thought I would include a picture of why I believe the slot is a good thing.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

berryhunter said:


> As much as you guys fish, I can't believe you never have had a slotbuster. Congrats! Careful though, those babies can become addictive real quick, change your life forever. Thought I would include a picture of why I believe the slot is a good thing.


It wasn't until I met Duckdog that I ever even pulled out more than 3 fish out of the berry on a trip. We had a great time at the ladders a few months ago (69 fish for me) and then there was this time where I got the slot buster. Yes they are addicting! Especially as the 24.5 incher of mine got away!


----------



## Wobblehd (Jul 14, 2011)

Great fish, and congratz on the slot buster. It's cool you found a mentor for that. I would have kept your fish, just because my sister's kids LOVE trout. We actually had left overs from a 22" trout. Rare day there.


----------



## fordkustom (Jan 27, 2011)

Congrats and great report/photos as always. Nevermind the naysayers, its just a sign of jealousy


----------



## Flyfishn247 (Oct 2, 2007)

Awesome pic berryhunter, I thought my pic of a big Scofield rainbow with 18 crawdads was cool. A cutt with a 9" chub in it's gut...I underestimated the true power of a slot limit.


----------



## duckdog1us (Mar 4, 2012)

now just think what big tigers and or brookies would do in that lake


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

berryhunter said:


> [attachment=0:145265xc]Isabell'sBirthdayParty019.jpg[/attachment:145265xc]As much as you guys fish, I can't believe you never have had a slotbuster. Congrats! Careful though, those babies can become addictive real quick, change your life forever. Thought I would include a picture of why I believe the slot is a good thing.


Wow! Thanks for sharing!

Congrats on busting the slot!
I C&R everything, but I must concur on keeping a few, we are already releasing what is likely 60% of the population (within the slot), which is the size deemed best at finishing off the chubs. Knock yourself out on keeping what you can above that.


----------



## duckdog1us (Mar 4, 2012)

this one looks like a little one now


----------

